# Big "Pet Peeve".......Blurred And Sideways Photo's Online



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a good enough photographer, to know when a photo is blurry and shouldn't be put into a website. I mean, showing off a photo that people can hardly, if at all, tell what it is.......come on! Even if it's the only photo I have, I don't keep it......period. That sometimes upsets my wife, but she will tell me "just don't tell me you are going to delete it, just do it". 
I would tell anyone, "if you want to keep a "blurry" photo, that's entirely up to you, but be considerate of the people who will look at it online and don't put it online. It sure doesn't make you look like a descent photographer!"

I have also seen photos on Facebook and other websites that were put on sideways. Yea, like I want to turn my head sideways to look at your photo........I don't think so! People need to learn how to put photos to a website, so they come out straight. If they aren't straight when put on, either figure out how to put them on straight or don't put them on at all. 

I'm not a "hard a**", I just know what good photography should look like.

What do you think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't put really blurry, distorted or sideways photos online, thankfully it's very easy to use the rotate feature on my software when I need to.  I think some people who use their cell phones may have that problem, but I agree, they should find a way to correct it before posting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been keeping a close eye on Craigslist ads for the past few months, mainly for apartments in Florida. 

What I can't understand is, if you're trying to get a decent tenant for your $2,000-per-month beach-side condo, WHY on God's little green earth don't you take more than one sideways, blurry picture of the toilet?!?

Honestly, I've see ads where it appears that the photographer was taking a close-up of the beige wall or of an empty closet. Or, the exterior shots, where they stand a mile away and use their telephoto lens. 

Fingers are often in evidence in the pictures, as well as flash reflections from mirrors and windows. 

Or, they're just mystery pics ...



Soooo ... I'm supposed to be impressed by that light switch???

Even with all the technology available in cameras and camera phones these days, people can always find a way to screw up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen pictures of people selling stuff, where they lay it on the floor and in the picture shows their bare dirty feet and toenails.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2014)

Well not everyone is a good photographer, or au fait with how to upload photos,  and just enjoy putting their photos on and probably learn from their mistakes, so as a fairly decent photographer myself I do cut them a little bit of slack, we all had to learn sometime.

However , if you're going to sell something or advertise something with a picture attached you'd better learn how to upload quick and well, otherwise you're gonna have no takers!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

What's even better is when there IS no picture at all. 

Really? You're going to sell that two-year-old Cadillac (triple white/all options/12k miles) without a picture? 

Or a rental unit - "2br/1.5ba, on 5 manicured acres, hot tub, jacuzzi, Olympic pool, cathedral ceilings, fireplaces"?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

I sold our old Honda Accord that was bought by us and in excellent condition on Craigslist.  I didn't know much about photography, but I did know how to get my pics on the computer and shrink them down to put in the ad.  I sold the car and had money in hand within 4 hours, the fact that my husband kept a detailed maintenance log helped also.  I took a bunch of pictures all angles, then only chose the best to post.  When selling anything, it's worth the effort to get out some decent pics.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, Craigslist highly recommends putting a photo, or photos, of whatever a person wants to sell. I did that every time I've sold something on that website. Have had very good luck with people showing up with "cash in hand". And, with good photo/photos, some things are very easy to sell. 

Although, one guy in NC was selling his boat on Craigslist and one of the photos he put on was showing the seats on the deck.........absolutely beautiful. Then, we went and took a look at the boat. He had enhanced the photo of the seats with photo software and made them look that "beautiful". They sure weren't, and when I showed him the photo in Craigslist, he told me "I haven't got a clue why they look so good there". I told him that I make a serious hobby of photography and know an "enhanced" photo when I see one. Wife and I left.



SeaBreeze said:


> I sold our old Honda Accord that was bought by us and in excellent condition on Craigslist.  I didn't know much about photography, but I did know how to get my pics on the computer and shrink them down to put in the ad.  I sold the car and had money in hand within 4 hours, the fact that my husband kept a detailed maintenance log helped also.  I took a bunch of pictures all angles, then only chose the best to post.  When selling anything, it's worth the effort to get out some decent pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Then, we went and took a look at the boat. He had enhanced the photo of the seats with photo software and made them look that "beautiful". They sure weren't, and when I showed him the photo in Craigslist, he told me "I haven't got a clue why they look so good there". I told him that I make a serious hobby of photography and know an "enhanced" photo when I see one. Wife and I left.



Lol, they were talking about people doing that on dating sites too, using photoshop to make them look better, or younger pictures, then when they meet in person they look nothing like they posted.  One guy said he makes an agreement with the women he plans to date, if they're not true to their description on the dating site, he leaves right away without wasting any time or money on them.  He figures they're deceptive anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol, they were talking about people doing that on dating sites too, using photoshop to make them look better, or younger pictures, then when they meet in person they look nothing like they posted.  One guy said he makes an agreement with the women he plans to date, if they're not true to their description on the dating site, he leaves right away without wasting any time or money on them.  He figures they're deceptive anyway.



That's why I believe in truth in advertising.

Here's a recent shot of me ...


----------



## Ina (Jul 30, 2014)

k::grin::lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's why I believe in truth in advertising.
> 
> Here's a recent shot of me ...
> 
> View attachment 8795



:neat:  :applause2:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, I do understand you "compassion" for these people, but, when they *KNOW/SEE* the photo they are about to upload to Facebook or other website is blurry, why on earth do it. When the photo is "sideways", take it off and try uploading again. If it does the same thing, just don't put it on! I will generally send a PM to them about it. Some people will say "thank you" and take the photo off, while others will (obviously w/o showing it) "flip me the bird" by what they say. Sometimes I will do the same thing when I see a photo uploaded sideways and get the same responses. When people knowingly do the "blurry" and "sideways" photo thing, it can upset me. I guess that's b/c I like photography so much.   



hollydolly said:


> Well not everyone is a good photographer, or au fait with how to upload photos,  and just enjoy putting their photos on and probably learn from their mistakes, so as a fairly decent photographer myself I do cut them a little bit of slack, we all had to learn sometime.
> 
> However , if you're going to sell something or advertise something with a picture attached you'd better learn how to upload quick and well, otherwise you're gonna have no takers!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2014)

Classicrockr, are you going to upload some of your photography to this forum.? I'm sure those of us who are avid amateur  photographers would love to see them


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> I'm a good enough photographer, to know when a photo is blurry and shouldn't be put into a website. I mean, showing off a photo that people can hardly, if at all, tell what it is.......come on! Even if it's the only photo I have, I don't keep it......period. That sometimes upsets my wife, but she will tell me "just don't tell me you are going to delete it, just do it".
> I would tell anyone, "if you want to keep a "blurry" photo, that's entirely up to you, but be considerate of the people who will look at it online and don't put it online. It sure doesn't make you look like a descent photographer!"
> 
> I have also seen photos on Facebook and other websites that were put on sideways. Yea, like I want to turn my head sideways to look at your photo........I don't think so! People need to learn how to put photos to a website, so they come out straight. If they aren't straight when put on, either figure out how to put them on straight or don't put them on at all.
> ...



I think you are a hard-a**! LOL!  I know how to do basic, photography, and upload to the internet (and almost always use an image editor) but not everyone does, they are just learning/trying.  Sometimes I offer to fix their photos for them (blurry shots I can't do much about, but we don't have to look at them) and they are usually so grateful.  

Offer them some pointers (in a nice waylayful or just be true to you and tell them their photos stink and they should stick to baking pies or whatever denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 31, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's why I believe in truth in advertising.
> 
> Here's a recent shot of me ...
> 
> View attachment 8795



LOLLLLLLLL!!  You'd think it would be hard to get a head to big for a body like that, but hey, at least it's up on top where it belongs:lofl:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

I have two on the Thread asking about "image size" on this forum and have another one on the "Circus" Thread, but will put some on the Albums area as well.



hollydolly said:


> Classicrockr, are you going to upload some of your photography to this forum.? I'm sure those of us who are avid amateur  photographers would love to see them


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

You sort of sound like my wife w/your first sentence, but then again, she has a very hard time being "tough", except to a credit card company who put something (she thinks) is wrong on the bill. Then, on the phone she gets! She also tried being an Accounting Manager once, but found out very quickly that she doesn't have/can't have "Manager skills". As she told me, "I let my Staff walk all over me. Just don't have the personality for managing." 

As for me, my step-dad was strict with me on the farm AND I'm former military (Navy) and found out *VERY* fast about discipline/strictness from that also! Plus, I've had bosses that were that way and it didn't bother me at all. I had one warehouse manager tell me, "Make those work boots smoke", which means, "work faster" and I did. 

I'm nice when I tell someone in a PM about their photo, but some folks don't care how nice you tell them, they have a "just don't want to hear it" attitude. Not all people taking photo's are beginners/just learning, some simply don't care how their photo looks online! Unfortunately, that is just "plain and simple FACT". I take pride in my photography and take descent photos. My wife loves my photos and told me I should sell them. Then, I showed her a photo website, where people sell their photos, and she agreed that my photos weren't as "great" as she thought. Of course, we didn't spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for camera's/photo equipment, like those that sell their photos do. 



nwlady said:


> I think you are a hard-a**! LOL!  I know how to do basic, photography, and upload to the internet (and almost always use an image editor) but not everyone does, they are just learning/trying.  Sometimes I offer to fix their photos for them (blurry shots I can't do much about, but we don't have to look at them) and they are usually so grateful.
> 
> Offer them some pointers (in a nice waylayful or just be true to you and tell them their photos stink and they should stick to baking pies or whatever denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

Aw, c'mon, Rockr - you mean you don't want to pony-up for a nice new Hasselblad H5D-40?



It's _only_ $15,495 ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 24, 2014)

Still seeing blurred and sideways photos on Facebook. The people who put them on there have to know that they are blurry or sideways. As for me, and I think I've already said this, I would never put a blurry or sideways photo on Facebook or any other website online. Heck, I don't even keep blurry photos........even though sometimes my wife will say "it's not that blurry" or "that's the only photo we have". Nope, any blurry ones that I see get deleted! 

Heck, I had to say something to the person on Facebook that put a picture of a singer, from a band I know, and the singer was "flipping off" the person taking the photo. It might have been in fun, but I told the person, that took the photo and put it on Facebook, "Sorry, I don't like it!".


----------



## Shirley (Nov 24, 2014)

You mean like this one?


----------

